# Who paints 1/18 bodies?



## djcyder (Jun 23, 2010)

I see all kinds of threads on 1/10th scale ones. Anyone here do losi late models or the mini stock car one?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I use Paint Monster for my 1/18th scale needs!

http://www.freewebs.com/paintmonster/

he does a great job!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

djcyder said:


> I see all kinds of threads on 1/10th scale ones. Anyone here do losi late models or the mini stock car one?


The same Guy's that do big bodies will prob also do 1/18th for You.


----------



## djcyder (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks Bud.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

You can't go wrong using Paintmonster. Mark has done a few bodies for me and they look great.:wave:


----------



## twelve (Jul 23, 2005)

I do...


----------



## skf99 (Nov 6, 2005)

*Paint Job*

Twelve, just wondering how much you charge to paint a losi MLM body?
Thank You
skf99


----------



## twelve (Jul 23, 2005)

20-25


----------



## skf99 (Nov 6, 2005)

*Paint Job*



twelve said:


> 20-25


Can you pick up a losi MLM clear body and paint it for me if I send you the complete funds ahead of time.

Thank You
John Cero


----------



## riley3393 (Sep 14, 2008)

Bill Yelton will do anything you are looking for! Great painter, and with work with you on any paint job your looking at getting done!

Check out the 7even Bodies thread in the Oval Products Support page to see some of his work.


----------



## tw78911sc (Feb 2, 2003)

I sell 1/18 paint mask if you decide to paint yourself [email protected]




riley3393 said:


> Bill Yelton will do anything you are looking for! Great painter, and with work with you on any paint job your looking at getting done!
> 
> Check out the 7even Bodies thread in the Oval Products Support page to see some of his work.


----------



## djcyder (Jun 23, 2010)

Brian did an excellent job on the one he did for me, highly recommended.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

If you are looking for high quality vinyl "themes" check out www.vinyl7.com - Kevin does an excellent job! all my nascar BRP bodies were done by him!


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

losi mlm all paint by [email protected]


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi from toledo. Ive done a few bodies. A few with rc paint cans an a few with my new airbrush. Its not that hard try it its fun to make your own. Just make sure you wash the body real good 1st. TEAM MARTIS


----------

